# Great to see



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Great to see this place still going strong for so long, ahh the good old days when Yak fishing as a pup in Aus, how things have changed


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

PeterJ said:


> Great to see this place still going strong


Sarcasm?


----------

